# Java fürs Handy



## dave_ (18. Juli 2002)

Hi, 

ein Freund von mit hat ein handy, das javaprogramme ausführen kann (zumindest behauptet er das)

Hat schonmal jemand sachen für ein handy gemacht ?
Sollten dort kleine scripts, bsp. 'hello world' laufen ?

Jemand erfahrung ?


----------



## Jack (21. Juli 2002)

Also praktische erfahrung hab ich leider nocht nicht!!!

Um auf nem Handy java sachen zu proggen musst dir zuerst mal ein spezielles API bei http://www.java.sun.com downloaden. Dann kannst dir auf der selben seite mal ein par tuts ziehen die grundlegende Sachen erklären.


----------

